# Perfect Landing



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

I was outside getting a couple pictures & turned around just in time to catch this beauty coming in for a landing.  

Cindy


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WOW !! THAT'S WHAT I HAVE TO SAY....WOW !!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Squeaks, "Wow!" is exactly what I thought before I moved down the thread and then saw your reply!.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

They really are beautiful...aren't they?

What a perfect picture!

Feather


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Yep, another for the Cindy Portfolio of Birdlife 

John


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

Cindy
Just when are you turning professional?
You're just wasted as an amateur!
A first class piccy as always.
from a jealous amateur!
Well done!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

I'm glad you all enjoyed the picture. This one was pure luck.  
I just turned, saw the opportunity & snapped. 


*"Yep, another for the Cindy Portfolio of Birdlife"*
I'm working on it John.  


*"Just when are you turning professional?"*
That's what I always used to asked my Dad. 

Cindy


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

AZWhitefeather said:


> I just turned, saw the opportunity & snapped.
> Cindy


And they are always the best ones!
Well done again


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What A GREAT SHOT!

Pigeons have the most spectacular flights and landings...sheer poetry..and the picture isn't bad either....


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

THANK YOU ONE AND ALL!!!

I HAVE BEEN TELLING CINDY FOR AGES THAT SHE NEEDS TO ENTER HER PICTURES IN NATIONAL CONTESTS!

BUT, SHE JUST SMILES AND SAYS, "Well, maybe....someday...!" DARN! SOMEDAY IS NOW!!

GO FOR IT, CINDY!

mmmm, maybe I should talk to Chuck to persuade her...???


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

You can almost feel the wind beneath his wings. Beautiful!!!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Thanks Cindy...

This is another gorgeous photo! You certainly do have a knack for capturing the essense and mood of your subjects. You really get the 'best" shots in general. I'm with Helen, when are you turning professional? 

I "shutter" to think what you could do with a top of the line camera


Great picture and thanks


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Thanks Cindy...
> This is another gorgeous photo! You certainly do have a knack for capturing the essense and mood of your subjects. You really get the 'best" shots in general. I'm with Helen, when are you turning professional?
> 
> I "*shutter"*  to think what you could do with a top of the line camera
> ...


That's cute Brad.  
Chuck has suggested that I upgrade my camera but I like the one I have. Guess I could always have two. Geez, my Dad had three. 

I really do appreciate the vote of confidence from everyone. 
I guess I have nothing to loose & quite possibly something to gain by doing a bit of advertising. 

I was thinking it would be fun to enter one or two photos in the State Fair this year. 

I had a little time tonight so decided to experiment with one of Malio & Sadie's pictures.

Cindy


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Cindy, 

Wow, that is a beautiful photo of Sadie and Malio! Did you use a photoshop program to make the white background? Great work whatever you used. You should enter a photo into your local state fair, you've certainly got the skill and great subjects at hand!

The Canon Rebel XT 8.0 megapixel SLR is a really good digital camera. Prices are coming down on the higher end SLR's too so this might be something you would want to consider later on. I've seen some spectucular photos taken with this camera on other bird lists and from online


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I'm beginning to sound like a broken record! WHAT a LOVELY !

GO FOR THE GUSTO, CINDY!! FLY! FLY! FLY!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Hi Cindy,
> * Wow, that is a beautiful photo of Sadie and Malio!*
> 
> *Did you use a photoshop program to make the white background? * Great work whatever you used. You should enter a photo into your local state fair, you've certainly got the skill and great subjects at hand!
> ...


Thanks Brad. I could sit for hours (actually, sometimes I do  ) playing around with my pictures. 

Nope. I took a picture of my wall then incorporated the picture.

Thanks for the heads up on the camera. Sounds like a nice one. I know the more megapixels the better quality. I think that's how it goes.  
I would also need a good zoom. I do a lot of zooming, as you can tell from Sadie's 'eye comparison' photo.  

Cindy.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

AZWhitefeather said:


> I know the more megapixels the better quality. I think that's how it goes.
> I would also need a good zoom. I do a lot of zooming, as you can tell from Sadie's 'eye comparison' photo.
> 
> Cindy.


Yep, the more megapixels the sharper the image I think the canon rebel XT comes with a pretty good lens to begin with, but this camera can have bigger and better zoom lenses added later. The lenses are expensive though, nearly as much as the camera for a truly professional zoom! This camera has a lot of settings that can be manually adjusted, it's not just a point and click digital...although it can be set to do that. Another professional aspect to these higher end digitals is the shutter speed. They are much faster than a typical digital so you can capture crystal clear moving objects without blur or distortion.

There are lots of great canon digital SLR's on the market right now, some with as high as 12.8 megapixels but those ones are between $2000-$3000 still. Another good quality and recommended brand is the Nikon SLR's higher end series. 

You should think about investing in one of these higher end, but moderately priced digital SLR's, you seem to have a huge interest in picture taking as well as a hidden talent for photography


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> *Yep, the more megapixels the sharper the image*. I think the canon rebel XT comes with a pretty good lens to begin with, but this camera can have bigger and better zoom lenses added later. The lenses are expensive though, nearly as much as the camera for a truly professional zoom! This camera has a lot of settings that can be manually adjusted, it's not just a point and click digital...although it can be set to do that. Another professional aspect to these higher end digitals is the shutter speed. They are much faster than a typical digital so you can capture crystal clear moving objects without blur or distortion.
> 
> There are lots of great canon digital SLR's on the market right now, some with as high as 12.8 megapixels but those ones are between $2000-$3000 still. Another good quality and recommended brand is the Nikon SLR's higher end series.
> 
> ...


I think mine is only 3 megapixel with a 10x zoom.

I will start to look around. I wouldn't know how to act with an 'uptown' camera.  
Although I'm not berating mine, it's great for what I'm currently doing. 

I didn't really pay much attention to photography until we adopted Mikko, Frank & Jessie. I started taking pictures of Frank & Jessie raising Bonnie & Clyde & it just escalated from there. I'm hooked now. My Dad would be very happy.

If there is a hidden talent somewhere, it definitely came from good ol' Dad.  

Cindy


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Cindy, you have an awesome eye for photos, very artistic. And the first photo is just magnificent especially for me as I always see pigeons with an urban landscape behind them. While they belong everywhere, I love this one that shows the pij with a beautiful natural surrounding. Just gorgeous.

fp


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Cindy,

All of your photos are so beautiful....thanks for sharing them with us. It's always a treat to see them.

Linda


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

as well as a *hidden *talent for photography


ROFL...NOT any more! Welcome out of the closet, Cindy!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

The picture of your pigeon pair is so touching. It really shows the tender, caring side of pigeons. Wonderful!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Thank you all. I'm glad you enjoyed the photos.

I agree Terri, the pictue of Malio & Sadie really does show how 'doting' pigeons are. 
I love that picture.  

Cindy


----------



## Habibi (May 5, 2006)

I dont have lots of time but that is a really great picture. I have time to say that much too you. I really like that photgraph of the two birds. So nice. 

Muhammed


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Habibi said:


> I dont have lots of time but that is a really great picture. I have time to say that much too you. I really like that photgraph of the two birds. So nice.
> 
> Muhammed


Thank you Muhammed & welcome to Pigeon Talk.  

Cindy


----------

